# GSP wants fans to help design logo



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> *GSP turns to fans for logo design*
> Tuesday, April 21, 2009
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2009/04/21/stpierre_george_newlogo/


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Would you mind if I moved this to the GFX section? I think it could go in either one, but more GFX people would see it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Uh, OK.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*+*










*= ?*

You decide America!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I definitely want to try this.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*=*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I definitely want to try this.


me to Im definatly gonna do one.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

post your results, I definitely wanna check them out. you guys make good stuff.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Tox, how do you feel about making this a contest, not only over there, but here as well. I think it would be fun and we would have a few people from MMAF contributing to GSP's new logo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it, it could be our next competition.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I like it, it could be our next competition.


Ok good.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sh** man, we missed it!!!


----------

